# Can you delete profile comments?



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 11, 2018)

So can you delete comments you post on other’s profiles? (I think they’re called “shouts”?)


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 11, 2018)

Snowfurry360 said:


> So can you delete comments you post on other’s profiles? (I think they’re called “shouts”?)


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you, but I mean post you made on _other _profiles


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 11, 2018)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Thank you, but I mean post you made on _other _profiles


Only the profile owner can remove shouts left on their profile.


----------

